# A Mothers Patience



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

Figured I'd share the rest of the sequince.....He was actually stuck there for almost 10 min till she ever so slowly rolled to help him off.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

SQUEEE!! That is waaaaay too cute!!! Love his little jacket!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha poor little guy the mare seems to be falling asleep though lol


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

omg so cute


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

ha ha that is too cute


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Omgosh, that is the sweetest little thing! I love the photos!!!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Aweeeeee *squeee* He is adorable !


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm going to jump on the *squee* bandwagon.
He's too freaking cute.
What a great mum


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

great snapshots!


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

aww that is just way too cute!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha thats too cute loved the last picture


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for all the "squeees" He is such a character.Turning them out on pasture this week,that should be good for a few pics.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

AWW! That is SOOOOO ADORABLE! *girly squee*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha thats adorable


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

AWW! Love his little blanket.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Too cute, what a patient momma!


----------

